# Commission for car salesman



## charlieivan (Apr 25, 2006)

Went to a large car dealers recently just to get some information regarding a new model as we intend to change our car later this year. The salesman who we spoke to took our details and then proceeded to try and get us to make a decision there and then to buy despite us telling him we were only after information. When we eventually left we got to thinking as he has taken our details, if we later go back to buy will it be him who gets the commission or the salesman who we eventually deal with. If the former we will go to another dealer as this person was just too pushy and we took a great dislike to the way he tried to get us to buy.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Go to another dealer maybe, or get the info online, everywhere seems have targets these days, if it's not to sell you something then it's to greet you if you get anywhere near going into a store etc, so the boss sees them actually doing something.

We went looking few a new sofa recently, we bought from a store where they just said Hi when we entered and left us alone until we needed them, we can't do with pushy sales people, offering a drink is the latest ploy it seems.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Pushy salesmen, yuk.

When I was a lad one of my mates got a job in a car accessory shop. Mecca for us. I used to call in when I was passing. He was trained to go and greet potential customers as they came into the shop and ask if he could help. We both though this approach far too pushy but his employers insisted on it. One day a bloke came into the shop, my mate went and greeted him and asked if he could help. The bloke said, "Oh yes, I'll just stand here while you have a look around." Spot on, I've used that line a few times.


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

Hate pushy salespeople, and sexist car salespersons. we allowed one to wax lyrical with John for ages whilst i had a good look round. His face was a picture when told that I was the buyer and it might be better to give me the information.
for the record I bought elsewhere.

sue


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

suedew said:


> Hate pushy salespeople, and sexist car salespersons. we allowed one to wax lyrical with John for ages whilst i had a good look round. His face was a picture when told that I was the buyer and it might be better to give me the information.
> for the record I bought elsewhere.
> 
> sue


We've done that a few times, but it does happen less often nowadays though.


----------

